# IPad stylus that supports palm rejection on "regular" iPads and Notion?



## Xaviez (Mar 7, 2017)

Posted this over at the official Notion forums but have had no replies so far, so I'll try here and hope that someone here knows the answer:

Hi all,
I just got started using Notion on both iOS and desktop, and I'm loving it!

Anyone know which styluses (styli plural?) will offer palm rejection when used with Notion on a "regular" iPad (as in not iPad Pro)?
Been looking at the Adonit and Bamboo styluses, and they both have models that offer palm rejection on regular iPads, but they list a number of supported apps on their website and Notion isn't one of them sadly, does it still work?


----------



## cmillar (Mar 15, 2017)

This new handwriting recognition app, "Komp", in development looks pretty interesting.... I'm sure they'll have thought of this problem:

http://www.sibeliusblog.com/news/namm-2017-komp-a-music-handwriting-app-for-ios-is-in-development/


----------



## Xaviez (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice, keeping an eye on that, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Mar 16, 2017)

The apps need to support the stylus' implementation. And even then it's not as good as it could be.


----------



## Xaviez (Mar 16, 2017)

Darthmorphling said:


> The apps need to support the stylus' implementation. And even then it's not as good as it could be.


So, if Notion is listed on their website as a supported app I'm all out of luck?
Makes me wonder if the Apple Pencil supports palm rejection in Notion or not, I'm guessing since it's an official product it might be systemwide, but I'd love to know that before handing Apple my heard earned cash.
Thanks for your response!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Mar 16, 2017)

Xaviez said:


> So, if Notion is listed on their website as a supported app I'm all out of luck?
> Makes me wonder if the Apple Pencil supports palm rejection in Notion or not, I'm guessing since it's an official product it might be systemwide, but I'd love to know that before handing Apple my heard earned cash.
> Thanks for your response!




The various stylus' will probably work, but from what I understand from various art forums is that the app's sdk needs to allow the stylus manufacturer to access the various functions. I had this stylus for my previous ipad air:

http://www.wacom.com/en-us/products/stylus/intuos-creative-stylus-2

If you scroll down you can see all of the apps that it supports. Some have palm rejection and some do not. Procreate doesn't support palm rejection with it, but the stylus still worked with the app. Albeit with a few problems. It could be jittery at times and would occasionally lose connection in mid stroke.

I ultimately gave my ipad to my kids and got the iPad Pro w/the apple pencil. It really is a night and day difference how well the pencil works. I have notion for the ipad and I will try it out for you. I think I need to download it again so it will be awhile.

The apple pencil has palm rejection at the OS level so it will probably work.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Mar 16, 2017)

Notion was already installed and I guess I purchased the handwriting add-on already. Palm rejection worked. So looks like you are going to be giving Apple money.


----------



## Xaviez (Mar 17, 2017)

Darthmorphling said:


> Notion was already installed and I guess I purchased the handwriting add-on already. Palm rejection worked. So looks like you are going to be giving Apple money.


Thanks for testing this and letting me know! As I said earlier in this thread, the Pencil is a really nice experience indeed, at least for drawing and typing (as I haven't been able to test notation).
I've been using a passive stylus on an iPad mini and lately been having a less than optimal experience with Notion, having a hard time getting it to understand what I'm trying to write.
Looking at StaffPad too and it seems like a good approach, but I can ill afford getting both an iPad Pro and an Surface to test them both out hehe.

Anyways, thanks again for your feedback, it's been very valuable for me!


----------

